# Grizzly G0656 8" jointer a good buy.



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

This is a nice review, Mart. I have always been impressed by Grizzly tools and customer service. And going with an 8" jointer is probably a good idea. I had my 6" jointer only a short while and was wishing I had sprung for an 8" version.


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

Thanks for the review. Just getting into the hobby. Grizzly keeps coming up with good value reviews. Will need bigger and better tools as time goes on, so Grizzly is beginning to look like the value brand.

I am a long time utilitarian woodworker, now just trying to upgrade to a hobbyist. Tricking out my Delta Contractor's Saw, kinda my thing right now, but then after a simple project for the office will try to do something nice.

Yup, glad I got the snow tires on. My slave (wife, I don't know why she does it) shoveled the old motorhome pad that her friends and others use…........the driveway….....well….........embarrassed….........hmmmm…......you see….....we used to argue a lot about it…....soooooooooo…...about 5 years ago….....yup…...........................heated driveway. No more arguments, no more shoveling at 0600hrs or 2300hrs…......its always clean….....sigh…....

We are nearly neighbors. We built a house out in Palmer for my mother-in-law, so in some ways even more neighborly. Glad to see some Alaskans here.


----------



## mart (Jun 23, 2008)

Jim,

I took advantage of the fact that my friend was going to be in the lower 48 to get his truck. He goes down every year or two so I always get him to bring back lumber or tools. I am lucky. I have a retired neighbor who loves to plow snow and has all the equipment to do so. He plows all the neighbors at no charge. I try to keep him stocked up in mounds bars and homemade jam. I only have to touch up with the 4 wheeler the spots he can't get to.

Mart


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

Hear yah Mart,

Actually my brother-in-law comes by when the snow gets heavy and gives the motorhome pad a lick. Gave the motorhome to my daughter up in Fairbanks a few years back, we weren't using it much. She and family, 2 grandkids and one on the way, are coming down for 5 days next week. Been in Alaska since'75, Fairbanks for 8 years, since '84 been here, its home. Thought about retiring someday elsewhere, but reality struck, we ain't leavin'. Lot of family here now.

I'll look for you on LJ's, great site, thanks again for the review….....

Jim


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

you guys arent helping me keep the blues away from not living there anymore…..oh how i love alaska….but had to come to the lower 48 to help family…...but who knows..maybe someday will get here….and ill set foot on alaska soil again…...that would be a dream come true…..ive still got my cold weather gear…and my son in utah has my snowshoes…..which i could retreave anytime…...well the good review on the jointer has me feeling good about grizzly…and me being the grizzman…its only right…..good review mart


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

grizzman,

My wife would happily ship a whole pile of snow to you to help with memories, but I don't think it would make it intact….....


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

well its the thought that counts…thanks…


----------



## sillac (Oct 31, 2010)

Great review, you have had the tool for some time now, have you changed out the blades yet? How do they wear? Are they easy to change? Any info would greatly be appreciated. Thanks for sharing, Steve in Oregon


----------



## mart (Jun 23, 2008)

Steve,

I haven't changed the blades out but they are due for a sharpening. They were easy to install when I first assembled it. I really cannot find anything to complain about. It is head and shoulders above my old 6" Delta that I used for years. I really need to get the blades out and sharpened soon as I am about to move into a stage of my family room remodel where I will need to mill quite a bit of rough cut birch for trim.

I don't know if you are considering the G0656 for purchase but believe you would be happy with it.

mart


----------



## WhsJr (Oct 23, 2010)

I bought a GO656P jointer in May and the tables were not coplanar. Shipped it back and got another one. The tables on this one were not coplaner. Grizzly said that they could not guarantee a good machine. I was given a full refund. 
Customer service did not even know the term coplaner.


----------

